# South Mimms/N London Cruise to Castle Combe Saturday 10 Dec



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

As with last Feb's event I am organising the cruise from South Mimms (M25/A1) to CC via M25/M4 meeting up with the rest at Chieveley Services and then on to CC

We'll use the same timing as last time since it worked OK

South Mimms @ 6am, leaving _*no later *_than 6:15am
Chieveley Services at 7:15 approx
CC at 8:15 approx

I'm assuming 8:30 briefings as before. We were there quite a lot earlier than this last time and there was a lot of hanging around before the briefings IIRC.

All East London, Essex (Leek) and East Anglia cruises to CC are welcome to join up at South Mimms...

So far:

Chip_iTT
scoTTy
Jampott & Lisa
S3mon
genocidalduck


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'll be at South Mimms again.

I forgot how early the start was for this ! 

:wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Lisa and I will be there too...


----------



## S3mon (Jun 11, 2002)

I'll be at South Mimms

SimonS3MTM


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I'm still not sure if i want to take my car on a track......If i do. I'll be there.

I'm just being abit scared  ..Will make up my mind very soon.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Genocidalchicken

I'm doing it, and I'm scared too.

Like Scotty said, they'll only be a couple or three cars on the track at a time and you don't all start together, you come and off as you want.

Go on, you know you want to.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Lisa. said:


> Genocidalchicken
> 
> I'm doing it, and I'm scared too.
> 
> ...


Less of the chicken  :lol:

If i took one of my cabs it wouldnt bother me.........Just worried about wrecking my car.


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > Genocidalchicken
> ...


You'd have to try very very hard to wreck it and unless you drive like a bloody maniac (not that you ever do of course ) its far far safer than the M1 or M25 say... we're talking rarely more than 4 or 5 cars on a near 2mile circuit of 3 lane+ wide track... the chances of hitting anyone are very remote... in fact the chances of seeing anyone else on the track is fairly remote....

I did it for the first time last Feb and once I learnt not to take things too hard until the tyres had warmed up (on the 2nd corner the ESP stepped in and told me not to be a complete idiot) I had a great time and by the end was cornering as hard as I could and never a twitch - see my sig pic - that's Wak trying to keep up (I wish!)


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

O.K. just put in my order....So will see you at South Mimms..... :roll: This is what happens when you get called chicken......F   king Pride :x

Now can you pleeeeeease change it back to Duck.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Well done Ducky


----------



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

I'll see you guys at Chieveley :wink:

Mr L


----------



## golfmadeasy (Aug 22, 2005)

If it was not so early I would come along but I dont finish work till 4pm on Saturday damn it maybe another time. I use to live very near Castle Coombe in Yatton Keynell at the golf range :? :? :?


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

pity, we could do with some more people...its not goong to be one of the bigger cruises....


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

golfmadeasy said:


> If it was not so early I would come along but I dont finish work till 4pm on Saturday damn it maybe another time. I use to live very near Castle Coombe in Yatton Keynell at the golf range :? :? :?


So if it had started at say, 5pm, you'd have come along? Not sure if they do sessions in the dark! ;-)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Chip_iTT said:


> pity, we could do with some more people...its not goong to be one of the bigger cruises....


True....but it's easier with the current numbers and less elastic band effect for those at the back.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Coffee at mine if anyone is coming down that way?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jampott said:


> Coffee at mine if anyone is coming down that way?


B'stard you only say that because its completely out of my way


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Coffee at mine if anyone is coming down that way?
> ...


Only 6 miles... :roll:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

jampott said:


> Coffee at mine if anyone is coming down that way?


Will you buy me a coffee at the track :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

DGW131 said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Coffee at mine if anyone is coming down that way?
> ...


Shhhhhhhh Don't say that....It'll remind him that it's my turn to pay for dinner


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

right, I'm off to bed... I'll see you lot at South Mimms at 6, don't be late, if you're not there by 6:15 we'll be gone! Likely to be a touch foggy and don't want to be rushing OK


----------

